# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بعد عامان من الحب .. ♥

## rand yanal

522688_356091571103032_128616390517219_1081384_788518472_n.jpg
اليوم وبعد أن أصبح لنا عامان من الحب .. 
أقول لك حبيبي : أدامك الله لي لتبقى الأمل والنور في حياتي .. 
ولتبقى النفس الذي أتنفسه .. 
ولتبقى السعاده الغامره التي لا أعتقد أن هناك ذكر في هذا العالم يستطيع أن يمنحاها لأنثاه ..
عرفت بك الخشونه والنعمومه .. والعصبيه والرقه .. 
وعرفت كيف لي أن أثق بشخص ثقة كامله ..عرفت بك كل شيء.. 
جعلتني أسيرة لك بكامل إرداتي .. فأنا لا أستطيع العيش بدونك .. 
جعلتني أنثى ناعمه ، رقيقه ،حساسه .. فأنا لم أعرف لكمله أنثى معنى إلا بعد أن عرفتك .. 
جعلتني طفله صغيره تزعل من الصراخ، وترضى بكلمه حبيبتي .. فأنا لم أعرف أن الطفوله بريئه إلى هذا الحد ..
جعلتني أميره بتصرفاتي بما تمليه عليَ من تعلميات .. فأنا لم أعرف رقيَ حياة الأميرات إلا بعد أن عرفتك .. 
وأقول لك حبيبي .. 
مازلت أنتظر المزيد .. المزيد من الحب .. المزيد من الحنان .. المزيد من الثقه .. 
ومازلت أنتظر أن تمنحني حق رعايتك وتولي جميع أمور حياتك فأنا أتمنى أن أكون في أدق تفاصيل حياتك .. 
فأنا أغار عليك من فنجان قهوتك وسيجارتك .. وأغار عليك من أي منظر قد يلفت انتباهك ..   

حتى وإن كنت قد شكلتني كما تريد ولكن ما زلت أحتفظ بتك الأنثى الأنانيه .. 
التي لا تعرف شيء وهمها الوحيد أن تكون سجين لها ..
  لا ترى سواها ولا تسمع أذنك صوت غيريها ..  

حبيبي .. سأبقى على وعدي لك .. فأنا خلقت لأكون لك .. حفظك الله لي ..  

أحبـــــــــــــــــــك .. ♥♥ *بقلمي*_ .. رند ينال _

----------


## &روان&

رائعة تلك الكلمات التي
خط بها قلمك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلمات رائعه بإحساس وشعور أروع .. 

راق لي مما خطته أناملك.

----------


## محمد العزام

كلمات رائعة 

الله يحقق امانيكي واحلامك وطموحاتك

----------


## shams spring

*حلوووووووووة كتير رنـــد 
والله محاضرة الانجليزي الها فايدة طلعت* :Eh S(3): *
انا بسأل رنــد عن شغله وهي بتحكيلي هاااااااا*  :Icon6: *
اتاريها بتكتب خاطرة :P
مبدعة يا حبيبتي مبدعة*  :Icon32: *
استمررررررررررررري وانا معاكي*  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## (dodo)

كلام حلو كتيييييييييييييييير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

جلعتني أميره بتصرفاتي بما تمليه عليَ من تعلميات .. فأنا لم أعرف رقيَ حياة الأميرات إلا بعد أن عرفتك .. 
*

شو حلوة هالكلمات .. الله يسعدك رند وتبقي في سعادة دائمة .. يعني اذا هالحكي كاتيبته بمحاضرة الإنجليزي فهاد دليل على ابداعك .. استمري* *

همسة :: انتبهي للإملاء .. الإملاء من أهم عوامل النجاح في الكتابة .. بتمناك التوفيق*

----------


## بسمه

كلمات رائعه جدا جدا 
سلمت يدك " rand "

----------


## rand yanal

يسلموا الجميع على المرور ,, راق لي تواجد أرواحكم هنا .. عطرتم لي كلماتي  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> *حلوووووووووة كتير رنـــد والله محاضرة الانجليزي الها فايدة طلعت**انا بسأل رنــد عن شغله وهي بتحكيلي هاااااااا* *اتاريها بتكتب خاطرة :Pمبدعة يا حبيبتي مبدعة* *استمررررررررررررري وانا معاكي*


يعني يا شمس الدكتور ممل جدا بعدين مادة انجليزي 102 ,, قاتله ما هيه مش ماده ممله جدا :\\\

----------


## rand yanal

> جلعتني أميره بتصرفاتي بما تمليه عليَ من تعلميات .. فأنا لم أعرف رقيَ حياة الأميرات إلا بعد أن عرفتك .. 
> *
> 
> شو حلوة هالكلمات .. الله يسعدك رند وتبقي في سعادة دائمة .. يعني اذا هالحكي كاتيبته بمحاضرة الإنجليزي فهاد دليل على ابداعك .. استمري* *
> 
> همسة :: انتبهي للإملاء .. الإملاء من أهم عوامل النجاح في الكتابة .. بتمناك التوفيق*



ههههههههههههههه.. يسلموا هدوء على مرورك .. مهو مش مني من كيبوردي الفاشل ( منيح مني ولا حرف عربي عليه ) ...

إن شاء الله المرة الجاي بنتبه أكتر ... شكرا على ملاحظتك ..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

حتى وإن كنت قد شكلتني كما تريد ولكن ما زلت أحتفظ بتك الأنثى الأنانيه .. 
التي لا تعرف شيء وهمها الوحيد أن تكون سجين لها ..
لا ترى سواها ولا تسمع أذنك صوت غيريها .. 

حبيبي .. سأبقى على وعدي لك .. فأنا خلقت لأكون لك .. حفظك الله لي .. 

أحبـــــــــــــــــــك .. ♥♥


احساس جميل يسلموا كثير

----------

